# Riccia or new plant?



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

when I have this plant for first time it is like a riccia but 3 months floating te plants seems diferent, I attach it to a rock like riccia.

pics:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks kinda like utric. gibba to me.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yep. This little friend can hitchhike in on something else. Some people like it, but the carnivorous Utriculara species have issues too. It's definately not a Riccia.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Can hurt shrimps or fish? I have 1 guppy (because the tank is cycling) and is fine

please more info of the plant. It is similar to riccia in that the two floats and not have root (i think). I has utricularia graminifolia and have similar plant parts.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It captures and digests small things, on the order of size of a Daphnia or an ostracod. It is a weedy plant that gets entangled in your other plants and is hard to get rid of.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone knows the name of the plant? it rare that this plant can entangled in others plant because the plant float and can't stick in surfaces


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its utricularia gibba, I thought I listed it above already, I dont understand the rest of your post. See heypk's post I think it answers your other ?

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=UTGI


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It does get tangled in other plants. It's a pain. If I were you I'd yank that puppy out of there!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When I had this invader it was entangled in some moss to the extent that I had to discard all of the moss I had. It felt like it was made of something like hard nylon, tough enough to make ropes with it. Get rid of it and hope you get it all.


----------

